# كيف تكتشف مرض السرطان بنفسك ...؟؟



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*كيف  تكتشف  مرض  السرطان   بنفسك  ...؟؟*​ 
​ منذ  زمان  والإنسان يحاول بشتى الطرق أن يحسن حياته باحثا عن أسباب آلامه   وآهاته.... ليضع حلا لعقود طويلة من الصراعات عنيفة مع ألد أعداء الإنسان   وهو المرض. 
 وكثيراً ما تحدث  العلماء والأطباء عن مرض  السرطان  واضعين التصورات والتحليلات، باحثين بكل  الوسائل عن حل ناجح ينهي هذا الوباء من الحياة.... 
 المشكلة لا تزال موجودة والسرطان موجود.. وكثيرون يعانون منه... 
 فلنترك  كل ما قيل  سابقا، ولنبدأ معا رحلة قصيرة للتعرف على أسباب هذا المرض  وطرق التخلص  منه.... فالسرطان مرض ككل الأمراض وليس حكم إعدام أو نهاية  للحياة.... 

 1- كل إنسان لديه خلايا سرطانِية في جسده. هذه الخلايا لا يمكن أن تظهر من   خلال الاختبارات القياسية الطبية العادية، إلى أن تتضاعف هذه الخلايا   وتصل إلى بضعة بليونات، فتبدأ بالظهور كأورام خبيثة. 
 لذلك  عندما يخبر أطباء السرطان مرضاهم بأنه لم يعد هناك أي خلايا سرطانية  في  أجسامهم بعد المعالجة، هذا يعني فقط أن الاختبارات الطبية غير قادرة  على  إيجاد خلايا  السرطان  لأنها لم تصل بعد إلى الحجم القابل للكشف!

 2- هذه الخلايا السرطانية تظهر من 6 إلى 10 مرات في حياة كل فرد. 

 3- لكن إذا كان جهاز المناعة قويا سيتم تدمير هذه الخلايا ومنعها من التكاثر وتشكيل الأورام.

 4-  عندما يكون  الإنسان مريضا بالسرطان، فهذا دليل على وجود نقص غذائي  متعدد... قد يكون  ناتجا عن عوامل بيئية، وراثية، غذائية وحياتية سيئة. 

 5- للتغلب على النقص الغذائي المتعدد، يجب تدعيم جهاز المناعة من خلال تغيير النظام الغذائي وتضمين بعض المكملات.

 6- للأسف نشاهد أن  أغلب مرضى  السرطان   حالما تظهر لديهم الأورام يتجهون دون تفكير إلى  العلاجات الموجودة  كالأدوية الكيميائية أو الأشعة أو حتى العمليات ا  لجراحية، وكل تلك  المعالجات لها أثرها السلبي الخطير في تدمير ما بقي من  صحة الجسد وقوته... 
 العلاجات   الكيمائية التي تعطى للمرضى تقوم بتسميم الخلايا السرطانية التي تتصف   بسرعة النمو، لكنها وفي الوقت ذاته تقوم بقتل وتحطيم الخلايا السليمة   الحية والضرورية، أيضا في مكان تكاثرها كنخاع العظم والمناطق المعوية...   ويمكنها أن تسبب أضراراً بالغة في أهم الأعضاء، كالكبد والكلى وحتى القلب   والرئتين........ 

 7- العلاج بالأشعة يقتل الخلايا السرطانية، لكنه يحرق ويدمر الخلايا والأنسجة الحية والأعضاء السليمة...

 8- العلاجات الإشعاعية والكيميائية في بداية تطبيقها ستنقص حجم الورم، لكن باستخدامها المطول لن يبقى لها أي تأثير عليه. 

 9-  عندما يصبح الجسد  مرهقاً بالعلاج الإشعاعي ومحمّلاً بكثير من سموم العلاج  الكيميائي، يكون  الجهاز المناعي  محطما بالكامل، لذلك نجد أن  المريض يتعرض لكثير  من الأمراض المعدية والاختلاطات...

 10- الأخطر من كل  ما سبق هو أن العلاجات الكيميائية والإشعاعية تجعل خلايا  السرطان  نفسها  تطفر وتصبح أكثر مقاومة وأصعب في الإزالة.... 
 وعمليات الاستئصال الجراحية قد تؤدي إلى انتشار خلايا  السرطان  إلى مناطق أخرى. 

 11- الطريقة الأفضل للقضاء على  السرطان  هي تجويع الخلايا السرطانية، بالتوقف عن إعطائها الأغذية الضرورية لتكاثرها.... 

 غذاء الخلايا السرطانية ​ 
 أولاً - هذه الخلايا الخبيثة تتغذى أولا وبشكل رئيسي على السكر المكرر! 
 بقطع هذه المادة سنمنع الإمداد الغذائي الأول للسرطان. 
 بدائل السكر أي المحليات الصناعية مثل: NutraSweet, Equal, Spoonful , وغيرها ضارة لأنها تحتوي على الأسبارتام.
 لذلك اعتمد على البدائل الطبيعية مثل الفاكهة المجففة لكن بكمية قليلة جداً.
 ملح المائدة يحوي مواداً كيميائية تجعله أبيض اللون... فاستبدله بملح البحر الطبيعي. 

 ثانياً  –  الحليب ومشتقاته يسبب إنتاج البلغم أو المخاط في الجسم، وخاصة في القناة   الهضمية... والسرطان يتغذى على هذا المخاط... بإلغاء الحليب الحيواني   واستبداله بحليب الصويا أو الرز الغير محلى، يتم تجويع خلايا السرطان. 

 ثالثا – تزدهر خلايا  السرطان  في الوسط الحمضي... وهو ما ينتج عن الطعام الغني باللحوم وخاصة الحمراء منها... 
 كما تحتوي معظم اللحوم في الأسواق على مضادات حيوية متراكمة، وهرمونات وطفيليات وهي كلها ضارة جدا خاصة لمن يعاني من السرطان. 

 رابعاً  -  يجب أن يكون حوالي 80 % من غذائنا من الخضار الطازجة، الحبوب الكاملة،   قليل من البذور والمكسرات، والقليل من الفاكهة، لكي نجعل الجسم في حالة   قوية صحية. 
 20 % منه يمكن أَن يكون طعاما مطبوخا من ضمنها البقوليات. 
 عصير  الخضار الطازجة  يعطيك أنزيمات حية سهلة الامتصاص والهضم، وتصل بسرعة إلى  الخلايا خلال 15  دقيقة، فتغذي وتدعم نمو الخلايا السليمة.

 أفضل  مصدر  للأنزيمات الحية هو شرب عصير الخضار الطازج مع بعض البقوليات  المبرعمة  وتناول الخضار النيئة مرتين أو ثلاثة يوميا... وللعلم أن  الانزيمات تتدمر  إذا رفعت درجة حرارتها إلى 40  درجة مئوية. 

 خامساً  – تجنب  القهوة والشاي والشوكولا... وكل شيء يحتوي على الكافيين . نستطيع  أخذ  بدائل صحية ولطيفة كالزهورات أو الشاي الأخضر مثلا وله خصائص مضادة   للسرطان.... 
 يفضل  شرب الماء  النقي أو المفلتر والموضوع في جرة من الفخار الطبيعي، وذلك  لتفادي كثير من  السموم والمعادن الثقيلة في مياه الحنفية. 
 الماء المقطر حامضي الأثر، فاجتنبه.

 سادسا   - البروتينات الآتية من اللحم صعبة الهضم وتتطلب الكثير من   الإنزيمات الهضمية. بقايا اللحوم غير المهضومة في الأمعاء تفسد وتتزنخ   فتؤدي إلى تراكم مزيد من السموم في الجسم. 
 
 سابعاً  - جدران  الخلايا السرطانية لها غطاء بروتيني قاسي. بالامتناع عن أكل  اللحوم  سيتاح المزيد من الأنزيمات لمهاجنة الجدران البروتينية  لخلايا  السرطان، فيصبح بإمكان خلايا الجسم المدافعة تحطيم خلايا  السرطان   بسهولة. 

 ثامنا  - بعض المكملات الغذائية تبني وتقوي جهاز المناعة، IP6, Flor-essence,   Essiac, anti- oxidants, vitamins, minerals, EFAS etc ) مما يسمح لخلايا   الجسمَ الدفاعية بتحطيم خلايا السرطان.... المكملات الأخرى مثل فيتامين   إي، يسبب 'استماتة الخلايا'، أَو موت الخلية المبرمج، وهي طريقة الجسم   المعتادة للتخلص من الخلايا المتضررة أو الغير مطلوبة. 

 تاسعا -  السرطان    مرض له جذور في الفكر والجسد وأبعاده الأخرى... هذا يعني أن وجود روح   حيوية إيجابية ونفسية سليمة سيساعد الجسم على محاربة السرطان. 
 الغضب والحقد وعدم التسامح سيضع الجسم في توتر وفي حالة من الحموضة... 
 لذلك  على الإنسان  أن يعلم أنه أبعد من حدود الجسد المادي وأن يرتقي بنفسه ليعيش  التسامح  والحب والرضى، في حياة سليمة طيبة تمد جسده بالطاقة الإيجابية.
 
 عاشرا - خلايا   السرطان   لا تستطيع العيش في بيئة غنية بالأوكسجين، لذلك من الضروري  ممارسة الرياضة  البسيطة وتمارين التنفس العميق لإيصال الأوكسجين إلى جميع  مناطق الجسم  خلاياه... 
 *- لا تستخدم العلب البلاستيكية وخاصة في المايكرويف أو مع الطعام الساخن وحتى مع المجمد!
 *- تجنب كل قناني الماء البلاستيكية في البرادات... 


  المصدر  shvoong
سلام ونعمة


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي المعلومات و النصائح
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يا باشا

لاقيتلك المصدر

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع ومعلومات مهمه جدا

شكرا
جدا
الرب
يباركك​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *شكرا علي المعلومات و النصائح
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


*شِكرا الك انت اخى العزيز
ولمرورك الطيب
*​


كليمو قال:


> مشكور يا باشا
> 
> لاقيتلك المصدر
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


شكرا الك عزيزى كليمو
لكنة مش لينك
 صحيح
اكيد بتحتاج تراجعة مرة تانية اخى كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


النهيسى قال:


> موضوع ومعلومات مهمه جدا
> 
> شكرا
> جدا
> ...


*كل الشكر الك استاذى العزيز
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الك عزيزى كليمو
لكنة مش لينك
 صحيح
اكيد بتحتاج تراجعة مرة تانية اخى كليمو
ربنا يبارك خدمتك

لا يا جوجو
اللينك صحيح بس ما حطيته متحرك
الان حركته دوس عليه..لو حبيت..


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اها
انا فكرتك مو انتبهت لهيك وقلت احكيلك علية
مشكور اخى العزيز
هايدا بيعزز موضوعى


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اه طبعا بالتأكيد اخي جوجو

جبتلك اللينك للمحافظة على الموضوع

لانه طبعاً متأكد من المعلومات اللي جايبها 

انما ستعلى الصرخات ليه بتشددوا على الاعضاء بوضع اللينك وعلى المشرفين لاء..


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

انا عارف ومدرك تمام هيك
منشان هيك كتبت تعليقى الاخير
لكنى حذفتة هلا لانة مالة داعى بعد ما كتبت  مصدر
اصلى بالفترة الاخيرة اهتميت بالتعرف عن قرب بالنسبة لهايدا المرض
وقريت اكتير عنة
يعنى كا نوع من تذويد المعلومات يعنى لا اكثر
كل الشكر الك
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اولا ميرسيه ع المعلومات وتانيا الاكلات الممنوعه اكتر من المسموح بها ربنا يحافظ علينا


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> اولا ميرسيه ع المعلومات وتانيا الاكلات الممنوعه اكتر من المسموح بها ربنا يحافظ علينا


بمعنى؟؟؟


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 سبتمبر 2010)

يعنى الاكلات المضره واللى بتتغذى عليها الخلايا السرطانيه كتير واساسيه فى حياتنا


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

حالى فهمتك هلا
لكن لاحظى انها فترة حرجة جدا  بالنسبة للمريض وعلية ان يتبع القواعد الامنية
وان كانت فا هى فترة زمنية محددة لوقت  الى ان يتماثل الشفاء
يعنى ماهى فترة مدى الحياة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*كلام فارغ مع احترامي الشديد لصاحب الموضوع*

*الجسم محتاج بروتين و كالسيوم عشان خلايا العضام تتقوي و الا النباتي اوي دا بيجي ليه هشاشه عضم اصلا *

*و عدم اكل اللحم نهائي يجيب انيميا*

*انا اهلي في المجال دا بعيدا عن كلام الجرايد*​


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *كلام فارغ مع احترامي الشديد لصاحب الموضوع*
> 
> *الجسم محتاج بروتين و كالسيوم عشان خلايا العضام تتقوي و الا النباتي اوي دا بيجي ليه هشاشه عضم اصلا *
> 
> ...


*هايدا هى كل معلوماتك اختى العزيزة؟؟؟
مشكورة اكتير
انا مش هناقشك لانو مبين من مشاركتك عدم فهم صحيح عن المرض او مالك خلفية طبية
عموما انا ياللى كاتب الموضوع وحالى طبيب فيا بعرف بالاكثر
ساعديني على اثبات العكس حتى يكون موضوعى كلام فارغ وبالحال احذفة
انا بس قلت مش هناقشك لان بالصراحة مستوى الحوار مع حضرتك حالى مو لى صبر الة
ربنا يسامحك
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع حلو خاااالص وفى معلومة جديدة اول مرة اعرفها...
كل الامراض قدام الهنا يسوع مالها وجود
 لان الرب قادر يأمر فينتهر كل مرض مهما كان...
*[q-bible]قد علمت انك تسنطيع كل شئ ولا يعسر عليك أمر( أى 42 : 2)[/q-bible]
* ربنا يبارك خدمتكم استاذى
والرب يفرح قلبك.*


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الك ولمحبتك الكبيرة اخى العزيز
نورتنى بوجودك ومشاركتك الحلوة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*



انا بس قلت مش هناقشك لان بالصراحة مستوى الحوار مع حضرتك حالى مو لى صبر الة
ربنا يسامحك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
هل انا اسئت لك خالص؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يعوضك يا جوجو

موضوع مهم جدا

ربنا يشفي كل مريض ويبعد عننا اي ضرر

تسلم ايدك يا جوجو


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *
> 
> هل انا اسئت لك خالص؟؟؟؟؟*


حضرتك الاكثر معرفة بكلامك لا انك تسأليني 
عموما
مافيش اى أسائة
حصل خير وياريت بلاش تعقيب بعد هيك على هايدا الوقفة
مش مستهلة بالمرة الحكاية
ربنا معاكى


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يعوضك يا جوجو
> 
> موضوع مهم جدا
> 
> ...


*امين يارب
شكرا الك روزى ولمرورك الطيب
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## happy angel (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*ميرسى ابنى الحبيب 
معلومات مهمه جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا الك انتى يا امى ولمرورك الطيب
نورتيني اكتير
ربنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 سبتمبر 2010)

يعنى إيه 
بلاش ناكل
يا عم خليها على الله


----------



## just member (26 سبتمبر 2010)

امممم؟؟؟؟
انصحك بقرأة الموضوع من تانى اختى العزيزة
ربنا يبارك تعب خدمتك


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2010)

*ياريت علشان حضرتك دكتور تحضر لينا موضوعات طبية عن امراض الشيخوخة والمسنين 
ازاى الانسان يساعدهم ويرفع من معنوياتهم
...لو ينفع استاذى...ممكن تحضرلنا موسوعة بتتكلم عن امراضهم ؟*


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز
طلبك هايدا ع راسى
اكيد راح ابتدى فى عمل موضوعات كاملة عنهم وكيفية التعامل معهم ومساعدتهم  بس ان سمح الوقت لهيك
انا اتمنى خدمتكم على عيونى 
صلى هيك لربنا يدبر وقت قريب واكيد بخدمة حضرتك
سلام ونعمة


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 سبتمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> اخى العزيز
> طلبك هايدا ع راسى
> اكيد راح ابتدى فى عمل موضوعات كاملة عنهم وكيفية التعامل معهم ومساعدتهم  بس ان سمح الوقت لهيك
> انا اتمنى خدمتكم على عيونى
> ...


يارب يخليك يا دكتور
انا فرحان قووووووووى ..
وبنعمة المسيح ربنا هيدبر لحضرتك وقت...
وبركة عيد الصليب تكون معاكم وتبارك خدمتكم وتفرح قلبكم.
آميـــــــن


----------



## just member (27 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بكون مبسوط اكثر منك وقت ما بخدمك اخى العزيز
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## وطني (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموضوع الحلو ده 
وربنا يدينا اننا نهزم السرطان (مرض العصر)


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2010)

امين ربى يسوع
شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## holiness (30 سبتمبر 2010)

على كلامك هذا الانسان راح يموت من الجوع مش من السرطان ههه


----------



## petit chat (30 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبعد عننا بنعة المسيح اى حاجة وحشة 

شكرا على المعلومات 
الرب يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2010)

holiness قال:


> على كلامك هذا الانسان راح يموت من الجوع مش من السرطان ههه


*هايدا احتمال وارد بردو
شكرا لمرورك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*​


petit chat قال:


> ربنا يبعد عننا بنعة المسيح اى حاجة وحشة
> 
> شكرا على المعلومات
> الرب يفرح قلبك ​


*امين ربى يسوع
اسعدنى مرورك اكتير 
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------

